# Giveaway 3 Diablo 3 Keys und 3 Path of Exile Beta key's



## Z4in (8. April 2012)

Hallo ihr lieben Leute  ich wollte euch mein kleines großes Gewinnspiel näherbringen, dass zurzeit über die Path of Exile Foren läuft. Bei dem verlose ich 3 Beta key's für Diablo 3 und Path of Exile, Teilnahmebedingungen stehen direkt im OP, man müsste allerdings der Englischen Sprache mächtig sein und in sich kurz bei Path of Exile (dauer max 1 min.) registrieren. Hier der link zum Gewinnspiel: 
*http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/27369/page/1* . 
Sollte einer unbedingt eine Deutsche Übersetzung brauchen kann er das ja mal in einem Comment sagen. Ich wünsche allen die beschließen daran teilzunehemn viel Glück 

P.S.: Sollte irgendeiner aus irgendeinem Grund ein Problem mit meinem Post oder dem Gewinnspiel haben möge er das bitte konstruktiv ausdrücken und auf Geflame möge bitte verzichtet werden.


----------



## Z4in (9. April 2012)

Broken Link wurde gefixxt und führt nun direkt zum OP, danke für den Hinweis


----------

